# TV display is off-center.. help!



## lilypotpie21 (May 27, 2007)

I own a Panasonic 38inch screen TV. The picture from the cable feed is perfect, however when i select a video game or DVD player input, the display is off-set from center, there is a black column on the right side of the screen about and inch thick. It's really annoying! How would I go about "shifting" the entire image over to the right just a little? Nothing in the on screen setup menu allows me to do this!


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Don't know but the tv may have a way to adjust the screen. I know my cable box lets me move the screen around. You think your tv would also.


----------



## lilypotpie21 (May 27, 2007)

there is no way i can figure out, thats why im posting on here, i am desperate


----------



## Soundy (Feb 17, 2006)

An actual model number would probably allow someone to look up the manual...


----------



## lilypotpie21 (May 27, 2007)

where on the set would the model number be found? thanks


----------



## Soundy (Feb 17, 2006)

Should be a label on the back.


----------



## lilypotpie21 (May 27, 2007)

OK here is the model number for my Panasonic 38inch

ct-35g25b


----------



## telecom69 (Oct 12, 2001)

This is just a tentative suggestion,I have no great knowledge of widescreen televisions,I think thats happening because it is widescreen,maybe it would improve if you set it up to show for instance a 4:3 mode as in regular televisions ? you should be able to do that in the on screen menu,in set-up or something like that ...

Its explained here but its a bit technical

http://66.102.9.104/search?q=cache:....pdf+4:3+mode+screen&hl=en&ct=clnk&cd=2&gl=uk


----------



## lilypotpie21 (May 27, 2007)

its actually not a wide screen, just a big screen


----------



## telecom69 (Oct 12, 2001)

Then in that case im not so sure,doing a bit of research on it now,but having difficulty finding anything to do with a 38 inch panasonic,everything points to it being a 35 inch so far....I just assumed anything that big would be widescreen ... If I come up with anything I will post back ....


----------



## telecom69 (Oct 12, 2001)

Not having much luck Im afraid,I can understand this happening with video games,but not with DVD's do all Dvd's show this border on the right?


----------



## kiwiguy (Aug 17, 2003)

In case it helps, the user manual is here:
http://service.us.panasonic.com/OPERMANPDF/CT2771S.PDF

But it's unlikely to be a great help.

The set is not 38", it's a 35" (that is what the "35" in the model number means), the viewable area will be less than that as well.

It's a normal older type CRT set, there will be nothing that I can think of that will allow centralising the picture. It is likely to be a problem or bug in the AV interface.


----------



## gurutech (Apr 23, 2004)

Try taking a device that is hooked up to the DVD input or game input and sticking it on another TV. If you get the black bar on the other TV, then you have a problem with that particular device, and not your TV.


----------



## Jockstar (Jun 1, 2005)

If you have your PC hooked up to your TV and you want to watch things from your PC on your TV then try this site. It also tells you how to centre your picture.

http://www.weethet.nl/english/video_pc2tv_nvidia.php


----------

